# MAIL et le paramétrage des comptes (pop/smtp)



## deborahunpeuperdue (23 Mars 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre à chacun de mes déplacements, des problèmes dans l'envoi / réception de mes mails sous MAIL (9.2), je suis sous MacOs 10.11.

Pourriez-vous d'abord me confirmer que le serveur d'envoi smtp est lié à la boite de messagerie et non au FAI ? C'est du moins ce que j'ai cru comprendre en cherchant sur internet...

Pourtant, mon compte xxxx.free.fr a comme serveur d'envoi smtp.sfr.fr et non smtp.free.fr,
Et j'envoie comme ça mes mails... normal ?
Problème, quand je sors de chez moi (mon FAI est sfr), pour aller sur un autre FAI, exemple Orange, je ne parviens plus à envoyer de messages. Quand je sélectionne un autre serveur d'envoi (ici, smtp.orange.fr), mon message d'envoi est bloqué.

Pourriez-vous m'aider une fois pour toute à comprendre et régler ce problème qui m'empoisonne la vie... ?
(Je suis en réception, en pop, et je ne souhaite pas changer par contre),

Merci Merci  

Déborah


----------



## deborahunpeuperdue (23 Mars 2016)

J'ai lu ailleurs que le serveur SMTP correspondait au FAI utilisé pour l'envoi (donc pour moi ORANGE actuellement),

J'ai remodifié en smtp.orange.fr,
Quand j'ouvre la fenetre "Diagnostic de connexion", la ligne correspondant au serveur SMTP d'ORANGE, est au vert 
"Connexion au serveur réalisé avec succès, aucune identification requise".

Mais quand je sélectionne ce serveur pour envoyer mon message, impossible, je reçois cette fenetre : 

_*Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur d'ORANGE.*
L’adresse xxxxxx@free.fr de l’expéditeur a été rejetée par le serveur smtp.orange.fr.
La réponse du serveur a été : Authentification requise. Authentication Required. OFR102_402 [402]
Sélectionnez un autre serveur d’envoi dans la liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte d’envoi jusqu’à ce qu’il puisse être envoyé.
Envoi de : xxx xxx < xxxxxx@free.fr >_

Du coup, ce que je crois comprendre c'est qu'en sollicitant le serveur d'Orange pour l'envoi de mon message, je suis rejetée faute de pouvoir m'authentifier,... mais comment m'authentifier puisque je ne suis pas cliente...!! Je suis simple utilisatrice d'une connexion ORANGE chez une amie (chez moi, je suis chez SFR),

Merci de votre aide,

Déborah


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Mars 2016)

Salut

As-tu regardé ceci ? : http://www.free.fr/assistance/2406.html


----------



## deborahunpeuperdue (23 Mars 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> As-tu regardé ceci ? : http://www.free.fr/assistance/2406.html



Merci de ton aide  
Je regarde,...


----------



## deborahunpeuperdue (23 Mars 2016)

deborahunpeuperdue a dit:


> Merci de ton aide
> Je regarde,...




Bon... je n'ai pas accès aux paramètres de mon compte Free, depuis l'interface Free.fr parce que ce n'est pas mon compte principal et je n'y ai plus accès (je n'utilise plus Free que pour cette adresse mail)... bref, je ne suis pas bien avancée...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (28 Mars 2016)

deborahunpeuperdue a dit:


> Bon... je n'ai pas accès aux paramètres de mon compte Free, depuis l'interface Free.fr parce que ce n'est pas mon compte principal et je n'y ai plus accès (je n'utilise plus Free que pour cette adresse mail)... bref, je ne suis pas bien avancée...


Si tu tentes de te connecter à l'administration free avec ton @ mail et ton mot de passe ça dit quoi?


----------



## deborahunpeuperdue (10 Avril 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Si tu tentes de te connecter à l'administration free avec ton @ mail et ton mot de passe ça dit quoi?



Désolée pour ma réponse tardive  
Faut dire je sèche un peu : 

Quand je me connecte à https://zimbra.free.fr
J'ai accès sans difficulté à mes mails, mais à aucun paramètre utile pour mon problème

Quand je me connecte à http://www.free.fr/freebox/
Dans la partie de gauche, onglet Webmail, 
Idem, j'ai accès à mes mails, mais sans option utile pour mon probleme,

*Sur https://subscribe.free.fr/login/
"Votre compte email secondaire est actuellement rattaché à un abonnement ADSL ou forfait 50 heures résilié.
Pour retrouver l'accès complet à la gestion de votre compte, vous devez rattacher celui-ci à un compte ADSL, 50 heures ou bas débit actif."*


----------

